# internatioal cub lowboy 154



## lowboy154 (May 15, 2012)

hello,

ok i have a 154 cub lowboy that has a 5' mowing deck, I can drive it and i can engage the the blades but i can not do them both without it bogging down and at times die. It seems that the governor is not kicking in so i bypassed the governor to see if the governor was the problem and it still does the same thing. Now i do not have this problem if i am driving it in any gear or if i am stopped with the blades going. I have rebuilt the carb and that did not change the problem at all. if anyone now what might be causing the problem please let me know. i have hit a brick wall and can not think of anything else.


----------



## CDragonworks (Dec 23, 2011)

Keep the throttle UP. Also when you engage the blades pull SLOW while moving in 1st...I have had no problem with mine since we got all the previously worked on bugs out of her... the only problem we have is the blade clutch does not last long with all the mowing I do so we are trying to get a electric clutch to convert her... also add a bit of Seafoam to your tank....it may just need it to get the crud out. If that does not work check your compression and see if there is an issue there!!!! When you get the bugs out they are AWESOME mowers! OH and check the firing order and the plug wires....when we got mine it would run but was rough.... they had two wires hooked up wrong... also try adjusting the distributor.... it may have timing issues... Hope this helps!


----------

